# Moonbus = Real Release or Wish List?



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Fellow Modelers:

I remember reading several 2001 Moonbus threads on the board a while back. I was watching a DVD of the original 2001 last night (which I got as a bargin purchase at Borders). I was watching the scene when they are on the moon traveling to the Monolith. I just realized I had that kit as a kid. I remember gluing in the windows and working with the top part of the kit.
I want one NOW ! (Childish rant)
Is the kit actually being redone by Moebius? Or is it just one of our many Wishlist items?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Moon bus is not being done @ this time- 
There are still licensing issues with the 2001 Space Odyssey.

Dave


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

PM Moderator said:


> Moon bus is not being done @ this time-
> There are still licensing issues with the 2001 Space Odyssey.
> 
> Dave


If you promise to make a good kit, in a very large scale of course, wouldn't Kubrick's family let it be?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

heiki said:


> If you promise to make a good kit, in a very large scale of course, wouldn't Kubrick's family let it be?


Are you kidding?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

I don't think it's as simple as that. The Kubrick estate is involved, and then there is the issue of which studio has rights as well. Is it MGM (now defunct) or Time Warner (who own the rights to distribute the film)? Lawyers would have to be consulted, and quite frankly, no one is going to care about such a small ticket item. (Unless you can prove that there is such a market for the item that it can be sold world-wide at place like Wal-Mart.)

Gene


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I wouldnt hold my breath till that one comes out.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Hey, if Hotwheels can get a Barris Batmobile to market _anything's_ possible,


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Carson Dyle said:


> Hey, if Hotwheels can get a Barris Batmobile to market _anything's_ possible,


Not knocking Frank at Moebius (or any other manufacturer who might consider this subject), but Mattell/Hot Wheels has VERY deep pockets.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

1966 Batmobile will probably outsell Moon Bus at a ratio of 1000 to one! Especially when one considers that Mattell will produce it in 15 different versions and 3 or four different scales. And sell it across the entire known universe!
Moon Bus is a small niche item....Not worth investing big bucks to get a license done!

Would we like to do Moon Bus? - Yes we sure would. 
Can we get a license? - Not right now!

Sorry it isn't likely to happen anytime soon.

Dave


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Even Captain cardboard seems to have dropped the idea, and he was going ahead _without _licensing.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Dave M is right - the stars have not aligned on this one.

But recall that at one time the same thing was true of the Seaview. So, things can change. But that's not likely to happen soon. But I can wait!

Huzz


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

At the risk of being redundant, I'd like to cast a vote for the MOM Creature. I think Revell has the molds, and Moebius has the license. If universal would approve, and Franks feeling frisky...Maybe...just maybe..


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

That is a kit I would buy without hesitation. 

Huzz


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Licensing never stopped Revell or Monogram from selling the Invaders UFO... they just removed the name Invaders from the box.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

How about 

"*The Moon MiniVan with Space Soccer Mom and stuff from Costco/Tycho*"!!!

Or, better yet:

*Partridge Family 2100 Space Bus?*

Flippant answers aside, Airfix did the same with their 2001 Orion, if I recall. They issued the kit but rebranded it as a space plane of some sort. And the cover art kinda looked like Danny Partridge had a hand in it.........

Huzz


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The interesting thing with the Orion is that it has the Pan Am decals inside.

Revell reissued the Ed Roth kits at various times iwth different names to avoid paying Roth royalties. For example, Brother Rat Fink became Sleazy Rider, and Tweedie Pie became The Rod Father.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I hope we're onto something that Dave and Frank can use. And if not, that's okay too.

Huzz


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

What is a "MOM Creature"?

I would love to get a Moebius Moon Bus, but for now I will just be grateful for the upcoming Flying Sub kit. 

.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

MotM to be more precise... Monsters of the Movies... the small Aurora snap together Creature from the Black Lagoon in a swimming pose.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That makes sense. I know that involves just the 'classic' creatires, but it would great to have some of the recent monsters included. The Speilberg War of the World aliens, the ones in the 'Abyss', the Bugs from Starship Troopers...
There are a couple of resin kits, but a mix of traditional and contemporary creatures would be a wonderful display.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

PM Moderator said:


> Moon Bus is a small niche item....Not worth investing big bucks to get a license done!


Yeah, I was being facetious. Clearly a replica of pop-culture's most beloved automobile is going outsell a replica of the Moonbus.

Thing is, if one paid to acquire the licensing rights for the production of model kits from 2001, wouldn't the license cover all the vehicles depicted in the film?

I'm just trying to get a better handle on how financially far-fetched the notion of a (legally produced) series of "2001" model kits is.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

It's not as if every one was knocking at the studio's door to produce this kit.It's not Star Trek and they should consider themselves lucky that anyone wants to merchandise the Moonbus and other 2001 A Space Odyssey spaceships or figures at all.Why is it Aurora succeeded where nobody else can do the same.Perhaps the only ones who want these kits right now are us.After we croak,it will be too late for anyone to try to produce these kits in the hope of selling them.Since the production of these kits wouldn't be a great deal,profit wise for them,they should grant Moebius the permission to produce them for a reasonable profit percentage.A gester of good public relations for the fans of 2001.They owe us at least this much.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Well it's been discussed before but I don't think modellers will care one bit whether the words 2001 are on the box. It's what the model kit is like is what counts and I think any company that wants to aim these kits at younger modellers is onto a loser from the start. It's us older folk who will be buying 2001 kits if we ever see them. Same with Irwin Allen and some Gerry Anderson kits like Space 1999 and UFO. And you're right xsavoie, the licence holders should be grateful that there's people who want these kits. Sometimes these people can be too greedy for their own good.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

xsavoie said:


> They owe us at least this much.


With all due respect, I doubt that's how the attorneys for the parties involved look at it. 

I realize no one is going to get rich making "2001" models (if Aurora had known how poor sales would be they never would have produced their Moonbus kit). The question is, would it be possible for a company like Moebius or PL to break even making "2001" models?


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Sorry to burst anyone's bubble, but licensors don't care whether anyone wants to produce a model of one of their properties. It's not like they're complimented or anything. It is strictly a financial arrangment with a big multinational corporation on a property that's been a home video cash cow.

And no one in their right mind would create new tooling and produce an unlicensed version against the risk that the licensor would pop up and nail them with a C&D or worse, a costly lawsuit. Monogram probably felt there was little risk with a reissue, since they owned the old Aurora tooling. And remember--until The Invaders just came out in a DVD box set, it had no financial afterlife to speak of. Not like the perennial reissues of 2001!

Much as I'd love a new Moon Bus, I want Moebius to thrive and produce kits for years to come.

Lee


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Plainly and simply we don't have a license for 2001 now and don't anticipate that we will get one any time soon.
No Moon Bus kit is in our future plans right now....
There is no way that we'd risk producing that subject without a license...That's just not good business.

This whole conversation has been had several times already, and the prospect for a new injection molded Moon Bus kit is no better now than has been in the past.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey Dave!:wave: 
I certainly agree with your views on this. I guess the one learning from this is, if you ever do get the license for the thing, the fact that we talk about it so much is a good indicator that you should sell a few of 'em.

In the meantime, on to other things! Like, its the weekend and my local hobby shop called today to tell me my chariot kit is in.

Have a great weekend!

Huzz


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Mind you, I have to say even though I'd like to see the Moonbus (and the Aurora Pan Am shuttle) reissued, I find them the least interesting 2001 craft. Give me an Aries or a Discovery any day. Not that it sounds as if we'll ever get to see any of them.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Franks got so many wonderful goodies coming out, I'm sure we will be busy for a loooong time! Plus, I'm sure they have a few surprises in the works that will have us drooling as soon as we hear about them.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> Licensing never stopped Revell or Monogram from selling the Invaders UFO... they just removed the name Invaders from the box.





Lee Staton said:


> Monogram probably felt there was little risk with a [Invaders UFO] reissue, since they owned the old Aurora tooling. And remember--until The Invaders just came out in a DVD box set, it had no financial afterlife to speak of.


Revell-Monogram's lawyers must have felt they were on pretty firm ground when they re-released the Invaders saucer without any reference to the show or Quinn Martin Productions on the box. At that time, IIRC, the rights to the series were in legal limbo.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Carson Dyle said:


> Thing is, if one paid to acquire the licensing rights for the production of model kits from 2001, wouldn't the license cover all the vehicles depicted in the film?
> 
> I'm just trying to get a better handle on how financially far-fetched the notion of a (legally produced) series of "2001" model kits is.


The one to ask about that is Captain Cardboard hisself, Scott Alexander. IIRC, he actively pursued the 2001 license for his resin kits, and was told by all involved that they had no interest at all in issuing one. They didn't seem to think the potential tiny profit was worth the expense of having a lawyer work out the paperwork.



xsavoie said:


> A gester of good public relations for the fans of 2001.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Maybe he meant a jester giving a gesture? :jest:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...I know I'm going to regret this...what kind of gesture, pray tell?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

John P said:


> Even Captain cardboard seems to have dropped the idea, and he was going ahead _without _licensing.


Me, Scott, and Chris Doll got to have lunch while waiting for our flights out of WF, the way Scott explained it to Chris and I was as long as you didn't put a copyright on either the box or the model and didn't mention the movies name, you could release a kit without a license. According to him, that's what Airfix did on the Orion kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Did he mention if he's ever going to _do _the Moon Bus? It's been, like, 5 years since he said he was gonna.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Although the 2001 kits are related to the movie,of course,it's not the only reason that we are attracted to them.These type of spaceships or very similar ones could very well be part of our near future.The people who worked on this movie had a good sober vision of spaceships that could become a reality in the 21st century.We can practically touch this technology,so to speak,because it's already so close to us.The rotating Space Station is another favorite of mine,almost as good as the Orion and Moonbus.With the right introduction and promotion of these space vehicles,it is my sincere opinion that they would sell equally as well without refering them as spaceships of 2001 A Space Odyssey.But does this mean that they would sell well enough all in all.The only thing that I can say for sure is that they are great looking space vehicles.More serious subjects than the Seaview and Lost in Space.Of course,I personally love to death the Seaview and other Sci-Fi kits.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

John P said:


> Did he mention if he's ever going to _do _the Moon Bus? It's been, like, 5 years since he said he was gonna.


It was my understanding he's still planning on releasing it someday, but it's still a work in progress.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

I hear the was a huge licsense problem so thats why we dont see Godzillas Go Kart for sale.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I was just wondering...........I wonder if we'll ever see that Moonbus kit reissued again???


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> I was just wondering...........I wonder if we'll ever see that Moonbus kit reissued again???


In your dreams, pal! That'll happen when a black man gets elected President. :tongue:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Put this thread back where you found it.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

PM Moderator said:


> 1966 Batmobile will probably outsell Moon Bus at a ratio of 1000 to one! Especially when one considers that Mattell will produce it in 15 different versions and 3 or four different scales. And sell it across the entire known universe!
> Moon Bus is a small niche item....Not worth investing big bucks to get a license done!
> 
> Would we like to do Moon Bus? - Yes we sure would.
> ...


I would have _thought _that the license for the moonbus would have been secured _before the _announcement..but then again...what do I know???:freak:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

scotpens said:


> In your dreams, pal! That'll happen when a black man gets elected President. :tongue:







Sigh.........looks like both will never happen in our lifetimes!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

To me, this entire thread happened _due to the official announcement by Moebius _themselves that the moonbus was being repopped, and due to arrive in stores in March 2010..And that announcement had no mention of any "licensing issues"..based on what was advertised on the Moebius website and in a previous post, One would have automatically thought the license was signed, sealed and secured...now the only "official" replies here by you Dave, are basically sounding as if there was never any announcement at all to begin with...

In addition, I am not all that upset about it..a bit disappointed?? sure...But things like this can happen with any licensed property..And I am sure Frank has many more items coming down the pike, but Then again, its just goes to show that until any license agreement is signed, sealed, and delivered..that its just not a good idea to announce a release that would have this kind of an issue..

Z


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Zathros, Dave's posts about licensing issues were made a year ago.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Zathros said:


> To me, this entire thread happened _due to the official announcement by Moebius _themselves that the moonbus was being repopped, and due to arrive in stores in March 2010..And that announcement had no mention of any "licensing issues"..based on what was advertised on the Moebius website and in a previous post, One would have automatically thought the license was signed, sealed and secured...now the only "official" replies here by you Dave, are basically sounding as if there was never any announcement at all to begin with...
> 
> In addition, I am not all that upset about it..a bit disappointed?? sure...But things like this can happen with any licensed property..And I am sure Frank has many more items coming down the pike, but Then again, its just goes to show that until any license agreement is signed, sealed, and delivered..that its just not a good idea to announce a release that would have this kind of an issue..
> 
> Z


Oops -- it just occured to me that maybe you knew it was a year-old thread and was just kidding. If so, you got me.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Why are we dragging this old thread back to the top.. This is now Ancient History. all this is going to do is confuse the issue.. Thread Locked!

Dave


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I wonder why this thread has suddenly become active since it is essentially obsolete.
Right now all it is doing is confusing a settled issue- I was concerned until I started looking at the dates of the postings.

.


----------

